# Help w/ Trailer Fender Replacements



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

I recently removed the fenders on my trailer because the slightest bump in the road created contact with the bottom of my boat causing a small crack which I now need to fix. My boat centered absolutely perfectly on the trailer still sits about 1/4" to 1/2" over the fenders. My problem is my fender brackets are built into my spring supports for the axles and I am having trouble finding replacement fenders that aren't essentially the same thing I removed. The length between brackets are 28.5". Here are some pics for reference. (apologies for the crappy phone pics)
























old fender








and the dam crack which will be another topic all together


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you lower the fender by redrilling new holes or raise the bunks by adjusting the brackets ? You really need fenders


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

I wasn't planning on running without fenders. The fenders already sit on top of the tires from when the previous owner re-drilled the holes already. It just doesn't seem like a good setup to me. I may be able to adjust the fenders out some more though.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like tire to fender clearance is already tight. how about adjusting the bunks up so the boat sits slightly higher


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

From the pics you need to do two things:
1) need to raise the bunks to get the boat higher than the fender. The fenders are attached to the spring bracket and the fenders do not move with the suspension. Raise the boat.
2) It appears the axle is above the springs. You need to put the axle under the springs so you can get the travel without bottoming on the fender.

Then you can mount the fender as intended.


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think my bunks are as high as my brackets allow. I have thought about adding spacers to the brackets for the bunks or replacing the bunks with 5" vs the 4". I am not sure what would all be involved with doing a spring under conversion to the trailer. What would be the advantage to moving the spring under?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

if this is a new problem.......u need to replace ur springs.period.

Pic . #3 ---- confirms spring problem IMHO


----------

